# Brits in Alex



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Dear British Community,

We will be holding our second Alexandria Consular Clinic on Monday 2 April. The clinic will be held at the British Consulate General, 3 Mina St, Roushdy, Alexandria, and open to the public from 0900 - 1400. If you have any comments or feedback from the last clinic or if you have any questions regarding the forthcoming one, please write to [email protected]

Kind regards,

Yvette Keriakos
Senior Consular Assistant

Consular Section | British Embassy Cairo 
7 Ahmed Ragheb Street, Garden City, Cairo, Egypt 
Email: [email protected] | Telephone: +202 27916000 | Direct line: 27916008 | Fax: +202 27916133 | FTN: 8407 6008 
British Foreign & Commonwealth Office (FCO) Home | www.UKinEgypt.fco.gov.uk 
Visit our blogs at FCO Bloggers - Our bloggers around the World | Feedback & Questions to [email protected]


----------

